# Jenny's Story



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing Jenny's story. Hemangiosarcoma is a sneaky cancer and I'm happy that you were able to give Jenny 5 months of quality time. If you have a chance we'd love to see pictures.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

And I cried reading it - what a wonderful advocate and mom you were for Jenny - and no doubt she deserved it. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks to both of you, I appreciate it! Here are a couple photos, I am trying to upload a bunch to photo bucket but it is taking forever. The last photo is when we were at the ER Vet. She fell asleep in my lap, then 10 minutes later is when I got the worst news an animal lover could ever get.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Jenny. She will live in your heart forever!!! I love the picture of her sleeping in your lap...just pure love and peace right there in your arms. RIP sweet Jenny.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She is beautiful. Having just gone through this in jan I know your pain. How old was Jenny?


----------



## jennygolden (Feb 16, 2015)

She was 10, she would have been 11 April 5th. She was my little sweetheart.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Jenny's story and I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost your girl Jenny. I'm glad you had a little more time with her after the diagnosis.

Hemangio stinks. That's what took our Haley almost overnight when he was about a year older than your Jenny.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Jenny*



jennygolden said:


> Hello all, I wanted to tell my loved ones story with hermangiosarcoma. I have been reading a few posts on here and have noticed that in general vets seem to just treat the symptoms of the disease and prolong life comfortably. Well heres my story.
> 
> We brought Jenny to her primary vet in the beginning of October 2014 with symptoms of being slightly weak and just not herself. Im sure all of you know, when there is something going on with your loved one you just know it. So we get there the vet says she is fine and its just osteoarthritis, gives us some joints meds and what not and we are on our way. Some what of a relief, till a week later when we notice she is still acting the same way. We couldn't stand the fact that there was something going on with her so we brought her to the ER vet around midnight. Of course the minute we get there she acted fine but the vet still did her job and gave her the once over and I'm glad she did. She noticed that there was a lump that could of been easily missed near her rear leg, she wanted to do an x-ray to confirm we of course did. The news we heard next broke our hearts. She had cancer, and it had metastasized. She had a large mass on her side, one on her spleen, and several spots on her lungs. We were not expecting this at all. She said there is 3 options, chemotherapy, hospice care, and before she could even spit that 3rd choice out I insisted we would do what ever we could. We owed it to her. So we set the appointment for the oncologist and away we went.
> 
> ...


Rest in peace, sweet Jenny!! I just added Jenny to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List. I've lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-2.html#post5451330


----------

